

Bootstro.js, a copied idea of intro.js - afshinmeh

It's about 6 hours that Bootstro.js trended on HN: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5393795<p>I'm Afshin, the author of intro.js.
I really don't know what @clu3 wants to achieve by copying the intro.js idea and publishing that without mentioning in the Github repository: https://github.com/clu3/bootstro.js
======
xauronx
So, you linked his project twice and just mentioned yours? :)

I thought it was weird that no one really had any beef with the similarities.
Although, from a quick glance it appears that there's no code that has been
copied or anything. The approaches seem pretty unique as well.

Either way, I feel for you. It would be cool if he threw you a shout out but
at the same time, you're not the first person who ever did this either.

